# Viewing cameras from internet over vpn



## io-sterry (Jun 8, 2012)

I have a sonicwall tz-170 that has a standard interface. It is the main system with IP 192.168.1.1.

Another location using IPs 192.168.0.1 has a dvr (192.168.0.154) with ports 80, 37777 and 37778. 

I can access them from the main location just fine but setting up a service then a rule does not allow me to connect from outside the network. I assume this is the same for anything trying to reach the other side of the vpn but I'm not sure. 

Any guidance is appreciated.


----------



## io-sterry (Jun 8, 2012)

Before it's asked, I'm connecting to the main system, we'll say 69.92.111.0 (which is the 192.168.1.1).

The port scanner can see the port open if I do 69.92.111.0 port 37777 but I cannot connect to it.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

at the other location you have to forward those listed dvr ports to the static ip of the dvr. Standard port forwarding setup. My want to review some of the guides available at portforward.com


----------



## io-sterry (Jun 8, 2012)

It may seem odd but I actually cannot gain access to the sonic wall at the second location. My predecessor had a password that was never written down and I cannot reset it because of the settings I would lose.

However, like I said, on the main network I can access the IP just fine to pull up the cameras but I cannot from outside the network.


----------

